# Spelljammer] Pirates of the Phlogiston!



## Silverblade The Ench (Jul 22, 2009)

_Dread leviathans of the brain-eating illithids glide to their next attack through the prismatic clouds of the Phlogiston, that lies between the solar systems of Men..._

[sblock="Pirates of the Phlogiston!"]







CARTOON VERSION






[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 22, 2009)

Have you updated the Nautiloid model? It looks better. Though it could be the misty background and direction that makes it look slightly different.

Nice one.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jul 22, 2009)

Nah same one, though I do have a very old model I made 7 years ago, but not used that in a long time 

all depends on lighting, scene textures etc. I'm getting better at lighting, but that was particularly tricky to light.

Cheers!


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Aug 1, 2009)

Ok, re-rendered this at higher quality 
took me a while to come up with better render strategy otherwise it would have taken 30 hour render!! took 7 using new method

[sblock="Pirates of the Phlogiston v4"]






[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2009)

I've never been a spelljammer fan, but your artwork is excellent. Well done!


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Aug 22, 2009)

Rhun,
ta mate, and for the other replies!


----------

